# The SNL Curse Continues (Charles Rocket).



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

Charles Rocket, formerly of Saturday Night Live, is dead by his own hand:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051017/ap_en_tv/comedian_suicide


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2005)

It's a sad day for SNL.:asian: 
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2005)

.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 17, 2005)

.


----------

